# Milwaukee hand tools



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Buy them. try them and let us know what you think.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Have not tried them yet, but im going to take a wild guess and say that they should stick to power tools.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Milwaukee is coasting on its legacy, milking it for every penny. I can imagine the handtools are ****.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not spending money to find out.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I got the fast flip knife or whatever they call it and I really like it. Its really solid for $12 or whatever I paid for it. Its easily the best folding utility knife Ive seen


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought a set of 8 at HD this morning for $40. They have some cool features such as wire strippers and wire benders. The handles are cushioned and are of a comfortable diameter for my hand. I'll let you know in a week or two what I think of them in the field.

I'm over the Klein screwdriver thing, bought a set of Husky Pro's a couple months ago and have been pleased with those.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I bought a set of 8 at HD this morning for $40. They have some cool features such as wire strippers and wire benders. The handles are cushioned and are of a comfortable diameter for my hand. I'll let you know in a week or two what I think of them in the field.
> 
> I'm over the Klein screwdriver thing, bought a set of Husky Pro's a couple months ago and have been pleased with those.


Made in china?


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

i picked up the flip fast knife also and i like the feel of it. I was lookin at the screwdriver set and thats what i was really hoping somebody would have used...i like the whole wire stripper (dont know if i would use it if i had a wire stripper in my pouch) and bender built into them, the steel top, and the new ECX head.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

*"Professionally Made"*



ethaninmotion said:


> Made in china?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Mintz said:


> and the new ECX head.


Thats pretty much why I got them.


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thats pretty much why I got them.


You'll definitely have to let me know how they are, after you get enough use out of them.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


>


Nowadays I'm actually relieved when something is made in Taiwan. How things change.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ethaninmotion said:


> Have not tried them yet, but im going to take a wild guess and say that they should stick to power tools.


What a stupid statement. Did you go to the <insert current presidents name here> school of diplomacy. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been using the screwdrivers and flip knife for about a month and they seem fine. A few of the flats are beaters too


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

IMO, there are enough cheap crap import tools on the market already. I don’t think we need any more from the likes of Chiwaukee. My guess is they are using the same soft Taiwanese steel they have been making their crappy drill bits and self-feed augers out of for the last 10 or so years. They can keep them.

Does that seem too bitter?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Milwaukee is coasting on its legacy, milking it for every penny. I can imagine the handtools are ****.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not spending money to find out.


 

They can only think about next quarters numbers to satisfy Wall Street. You can't expect them to think ten years ahead can you?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I punched a **** in the face this morning during a parking incident. Thats what i think about Chinese.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I won't eat in Chinese restaurants.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I bought a set of 8 at HD this morning for $40. They have some cool features such as wire strippers and wire benders. The handles are cushioned and are of a comfortable diameter for my hand. I'll let you know in a week or two what I think of them in the field.
> 
> I'm over the Klein screwdriver thing, bought a set of Husky Pro's a couple months ago and have been pleased with those.


Is there a beater flat in the set with the steel cap connected to the shank? I was eyeing a set at the wholesaler awhile ago.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Good thing I was curious where they were made. :rollseyes:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I won't eat in Chinese restaurants.


Just take out.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Milwaukee is coasting on its legacy, milking it for every penny. I can imagine the handtools are ****.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm not spending money to find out.


I inherited an old Milwaukee Sawzall from my dad. He bought it in 1974 and it still runs perfectly to this day.

Thing is, that Milwaukee was made in Milwaukee by a well paid, proud worker. The new ones are made in Shanghai by a child who is trying to avoid execution. 

Big difference, if you ask me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

littlehulkster said:


> I inherited an old Milwaukee Sawzall from my dad. He bought it in 1974 and it still runs perfectly to this day.
> 
> Thing is, that Milwaukee was made in Milwaukee by a well paid, proud worker. The new ones are made in Shanghai by a child who is trying to avoid execution.
> 
> Big difference, if you ask me.


 Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Agreed:thumbsup:


I used to get **** for using that old Sawzall, but once I cut things the journeyman's fancy new tool bogged down on, they shut up.

That old thing is a total beast, and I will use it until it explodes in my hands. After that, I don't know what I'll do. Does anyone make a non Chinese sawzall?


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

littlehulkster said:


> I used to get **** for using that old Sawzall, but once I cut things the journeyman's fancy new tool bogged down on, they shut up.
> 
> That old thing is a total beast, and I will use it until it explodes in my hands. After that, I don't know what I'll do. Does anyone make a non Chinese sawzall?


Porter cables might be from Mexico, not sure about hilti


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My bosch cordless sawzall is made in china...


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

My hilti WSR-650 says MADE IN AMERICA on it.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

dowmace said:


> My hilti WSR-650 says MADE IN AMERICA on it.


i have the same saw, mine is made in Lichtenstein


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> Is there a beater flat in the set with the steel cap connected to the shank? I was eyeing a set at the wholesaler awhile ago.


 

See post 14




KayJay said:


> IMO, there are enough cheap crap import tools on the market already. I don’t think we need any more from the likes of Chiwaukee. My guess is they are using the same soft Taiwanese steel they have been making their crappy drill bits and self-feed augers out of for the last 10 or so years. They can keep them.
> 
> Does that seem too bitter?


Doesn't seem bitter, just ignorant. You should pribablt try something before you badmouth it if your credibility means anything. The new Milwaukee self feed bits are actually TOO HARD. They take forever to sharpen with a file that cuts the others just fine.



littlehulkster said:


> I used to get **** for using that old Sawzall, but once I cut things the journeyman's fancy new tool bogged down on, they shut up.
> 
> That old thing is a total beast, and I will use it until it explodes in my hands. After that, I don't know what I'll do. Does anyone make a non Chinese sawzall?


Go on ebay and buy an old one. That's what I did two months ago when my old one gave up.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Doesn't seem bitter, just ignorant. You should pribablt try something before you badmouth it if your credibility means anything. The new Milwaukee self feed bits are actually TOO HARD. They take forever to sharpen with a file that cuts the others just fine.


I own a full set of them Bozo, so I know where of I speak. Several sizes also come with replaceable tips now so you can stop your sharpening, or just try using the correct type of Mill file for the purpose.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

KayJay said:


> I own a full set of them Bozo, so I know where of I speak. Several sizes also come with replaceable tips now so you can stop your sharpening, or just try using the correct type of Mill file for the purpose.


 

I own a file that will cut them, my point was they are harder then the greenlee's, lennox, nailbiters, and Kleins that I also use


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

What the hell is the "new ECX head"?


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> What the hell is the "new ECX head"?


It's like a combination of a flat head and philips head, for the screws that can use either head, to reduce slipping out of the screw.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Breakfasteatre said:


> i have the same saw, mine is made in Lichtenstein


Better than china!


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to own the milwaukee razor knife not the flip one. And I was cutting sheetrock and the blade came out and I cut myself. It was not the first time it has happened either. Cheaply made. I switched over to lenox now.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> i have the same saw, mine is made in Lichtenstein


I have no problem with that. My real issue is exploitation of labor, not really country of manufacture.

Lichtenstein may be a tax haven, but at least they don't execute the homeless and drive tanks through crowds of protesters like China does.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mintz said:


> It's like a combination of a flat head and philips head, for the screws that can use either head, to reduce slipping out of the screw.


 
Look closer. It's a combo of flat and square.


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Look closer. It's a combo of flat and square.


hmmmmm...i'll have to look at it again then, i thought it was philips i guess i didnt see it correctly.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I punched a **** in the face this morning during a parking incident. Thats what i think about Chinese.


**** = Chinese ????? :no::no::no:

~Matt


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Got the Milwaukee screwdriver for the heck of it. Don't like the ECX head.
IMO a regular square is easier to use and works better. The ECX only
fits in a screw two ways, i.e. every 180 degrees. Square head
fits in 4 ways, i.e. every 90 degrees. Maybe I'm dyslexic, but I'd
rather go square.


----------



## sandboxdoc1 (Oct 29, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> **** = Chinese ????? :no::no::no:
> 
> ~Matt


 **** = Korean or vietnamese.

I am chinese by the way and I get called "*****" once in a while. Never ****..... :laughing:


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

Are the screwdrivers any good? They don't have them at my HD yet or I haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> what the hell is the "new ecx head"?


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> **** = Chinese ????? :no::no::no:
> 
> ~Matt


****=racial slur=not cool

I am opposed to the exploitation of third world labor as anyone, but racial slurs (AKA racism) are not cool at all and we should avoid using them.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

sandboxdoc1 said:


> **** = Korean or vietnamese.
> 
> I am chinese by the way and I get called "*****" once in a while. Never ****..... :laughing:


 
I'm an American.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

littlehulkster said:


> ****=racial slur=not cool
> 
> I am opposed to the exploitation of third world labor as anyone, but racial slurs (AKA racism) are not cool at all and we should avoid using them.


 
Yeah, racial slurs are a lot worse than slavery.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Yeah, racial slurs are a lot worse than slavery.


I wasn't comparing the two. I was saying that while we should avoid dealing with Chinese manufacturers because of labor conditions, we shouldn't let that take us down the path to racism.

Because racism isn't cool. Or funny. Or edgy. It's just awful.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

This ecx head...won't that simply take a #2 square tip?

In my opinion, square should be universal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

littlehulkster said:


> I wasn't comparing the two. I was saying that while we should avoid dealing with Chinese manufacturers because of labor conditions, we shouldn't let that take us down the path to racism.
> 
> Because racism isn't cool. Or funny. Or edgy. It's just awful.


 







 

Aww,, come on,,,you telling me this doesn't make you laugh just a little:laughing:


----------



## sandboxdoc1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's doesn't bother me one bit about the comments. I've heard worst :no:

Then again chinese manufacturers have really bad quality control, why's that? Because american companies squeeze the profit down to nearly not very profitable so chinese manufacturers or any manufacturer would cut corners on the quality.


----------

